# Seht ihr euch  selber als Nerd an?



## RyzA (30. März 2015)

Hallo!


Ich wollte mal wissen ob ihr euch selber als Nerd anseht. 

Hier mal eine Definition: Nerd â€“ Wikipedia

Bei mir treffen einige Punkte der Definition zu.  Allerdings sehe ich mich nicht als Fachidioten, da ich schon eine ganz gute Allgemeinbildung habe. Aber ich verbringe viel Zeit mit/am PC und bin ein kleiner Suchti. 
Vom Computer-Fachwissen her gibt es aber viele welche deutlich tieferes Wissen haben. Ich lerne aber gerne dazu...


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2015)

*AW: Seht ihr euch  selber als Nerd?*

Ich? Ein Nerd?

Definitiv, 100%.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (30. März 2015)

Gibts auch sowas wie ein Hobby-Nerd?Naja ich gehöre ehr zu der sorte Halb-Nerd,wenns sowas überhaupt gibt (frage ich mich jetzt selber gerade?).Manche bereiche interesssieren mich mehr und andere dinge weniger,es kommt drauf an.Je nachdem um was sich das Thema handeln tut.Allerdindgs habe ich früher regelmäßig jeden Monat die neuste PCGH-Ausgabe gekauft und gelesen,das war damals um die Jahrtausendwechsel gewesen und ich war damals was PC Technik anging ehr ein anpfänger und konnte mir wissen aneignen und in der Praxis selber umsetzten bis heute.Sonst schaut man heutzutage
im WorldWideWeb um die neusten Infos zu Technik oder sonstigen Themen zu hohlen.Aber bei Leuten die mit wenig Erfahrung im PC bereich kann ich PCGH nur empfehlen,da kann man einiges lernen.

LG vom Hobby-Nerd

Brex


----------



## XyZaaH (30. März 2015)

Ja, sehe mich eigentlich schon als Nerd


----------



## Baker79 (30. März 2015)

Voll, wenn man nach der Definition von Wiki geht.


----------



## Stueppi (30. März 2015)

Ja ich bin ein Nerd und sehe mich auch selbst als einer. 
Ein Freund meinte mal zu mir ich bin zwar ein Nerd, aber man siehts mir nicht an weil ich viel Sport mache xD. Bin quasi inkognito.


----------



## azzih (30. März 2015)

Jo bestimmt ein bisschen. Optisch allerdings nicht, durch Fitness und ein "normalen"  Klamottengeschmack seh ich jetzt nicht aus wie als würde ich bei Big Bang Theory mitspielen  Allerdings ist Zocken und die Liebe zur Technik aller Art doch eines meiner größten Hobbies. Wobei Zocken ja mittlerweile Mainstream ist und Nerds längst nix mehr uncooles.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (30. März 2015)

Nein. Eher als jemand der halt a bissie Ahnung von Rechnern hat. Coole Idee der Thread


----------



## derP4computer (30. März 2015)

Nein!
Ich bin eher vielseitig interessiert (Windows, OS X, Linux), abhängig von der Jahreszeit und Wetter (Zanderangeln, Wandern in den Bergen, Gartenarbeit), je nach Stress auf der Arbeit (der Alte will Veränderung).


----------



## Benie (30. März 2015)

Jeder der etwas besonders gut kann, ist ja eigentlich ein Nerd in seinem Gebiet. 
Sei es nun ein besonders guter Rennfahrer, Marathonläufer, Mathelehrer  , Politiker  , Fliesenleger, Maurer , Maler, Bäcker...

Den Begriff "Nerd" gibt es genauso lange,  wie es Handys gibt und das sind meiner Ansicht nach die größten Nerds heutzutage, die Smartphone-NERDS !!!


----------



## BertB (30. März 2015)

würd schon sagen,

bin zwar nicht eindimensional,
aber viele klischees treffen zu,

empfinde es auch als positiv besetzten begriff,
andere nerdköpfe und sonstige sonderlingsvögel sind mir meist am liebsten
ein hoch auf sci-fi, fantasy, rollenspiele, comics und co 
und sämtlichen computergedöns natürlich


----------



## thunderofhate (30. März 2015)

Eher weniger. 
Ein Teil der Kriterien deckt sich mit meinem Wesen oder meinen Vorlieben, der wesentlich größere Teil meiner Interessen gehört jedoch nicht zum "nerdigen" Spektrum.
 Außerdem verbringe ich - zumindest sofern ich kann - mehr Zeit draußen als drinnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. März 2015)

[x] _Erzähle ich dir doch nicht!_ 
Eher weniger. Ich bin eh durchgeknallt und verrückt, von daher vielleicht noch Mini Job Basis


----------



## Salanto (31. März 2015)

[x]Teilweise

Mal bin ich ein totaler Rollenspiel,Comic,Handy und Computer Nerd und manchmal bin ich total normal


----------



## Watertouch (31. März 2015)

Ja <3


----------



## iTraxx (8. April 2015)

Nerd vielleicht technisch begeistert auf jeden Fall [emoji16]


----------



## Zybba (9. Juni 2015)

_[x] Voll!_


----------



## Niza (18. Juni 2015)

[x]vielleicht.

Also ich bin ein Technik-Freak.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn man sich dazu bekennt ist es dann für ein real Life nicht schon zu spät?


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2015)

immer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (5. Juli 2015)

Ist interessant die Kommentare hier zu sehen. In der Clique ist man offen und es stört niemanden grossartig wenn man (k)ein Nerd ist. Ich für meinen Teil kann auch einige Punkte bestätigen die auf mich passen, aber sehe auch Widersprüche und frage mich was ich jetzt bin. Ein Nerd? Jein (Portmanteau) ist wohl die richtige Antwort für mich. Sport ist neben Technik und Spielen ein Muss für mich! Sozial bin ich eher inaktiv und bevorzuge eher einen kleinen Freundeskreis als einen grossen, sozusagen der Charakter macht es aus. Wer hätte das wohl gedacht 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## 3-tium (5. Juli 2015)

Bin definitiv nur teilweise ein Nerd. Mit einerFreundin fällt es schwer ein richtiger Nerd zu werden.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juli 2015)

Der Begriff "Nerd" ist für mich so eine Sache, definiert jeder auch etwas anders.
Grundsätzlich besitze ich schon einige Eigenschaften eines klassichen Nerds ,manche sprechen aber auch klar dagegen. (zb meine Liebe zum Sport)
In meinem Freundeskreis sieht mich auch keiner als richtigen Nerd an,aber im Vergleich zu den Leuten in meinem Umfeld wäre ich das wohl am ehesten.
Stört aber auch niemanden,irgendwie sind alle Menschen irgendwo komisch.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

Naja was ist das wenn man sich zum PC eher hingezogen fühlt als zu einer Frau


----------

